# Vaporshark behaviour



## andro (15/5/15)

i dont know if is the mod or just the last coil im using. After i use it and put it down before using it again i need to unscrew the atty and screw it in again so i can choose new coil. If i dont do this it vape at like 4/6 watts and say temperature protected. 
Set up at 17 w and 420* f
With nautilus mini


----------



## ET (15/5/15)

Are you running temp sensing?


----------



## DaRoach (15/5/15)

ET said:


> Are you running temp sensing?


If im not mistaken phill Pusardo on youtube also encountered that problem he referred to it as refinement.


----------



## andro (15/5/15)

ET said:


> Are you running temp sensing?


yes i do


----------



## ET (15/5/15)

with kanthal?


----------



## Yiannaki (15/5/15)

andro said:


> i dont know if is the mod or just the last coil im using. After i use it and put it down before using it again i need to unscrew the atty and screw it in again so i can choose new coil. If i dont do this it vape at like 4/6 watts and say temperature protected.
> Set up at 17 w and 420* f
> With nautilus mini


It could just be a buggy coil @andro

first try using another temp sensing coil and see how it behaves.

If the problem is replicated then there could be an issue with the mod. But if it doesn't happen with another coil then it's clearly the coil causing trouble. 

Also check to see if you're coil I'd screwed down nicely into the base.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ET (15/5/15)

Oh lol didn't know you got temp sensing coils for the nauti


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (15/5/15)

I love this forum!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (15/5/15)

ET said:


> with kanthal?


 no , with nickel


----------



## Yiannaki (16/5/15)

@andro what was the outcome in the end?


----------



## andro (16/5/15)

Yiannaki said:


> @andro what was the outcome in the end?


changed the coil and still was the same . after i realized normally i keep it at 440 degrees. put i back at 440 and both coil works . 
so was human herror ( mine)


----------



## Silver (16/5/15)

440 and 440 @andro
What's the difference?


----------



## andro (16/5/15)

Silver said:


> 440 and 440 @andro
> What's the difference?


In the first post i set it ( by mistake ) at 420 degrees f. 
Put it back at 440 ( where normally i use it and solved the problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (16/5/15)

Wow so a 20 degree difference makes it bugger around so much? weird


----------



## Ashley A (16/5/15)

But it should work at 420 too if that's what you set it at. I'm sure some people would want that


----------



## andro (16/5/15)

Ashley A said:


> But it should work at 420 too if that's what you set it at. I'm sure some people would want that


it worked but deliver less watts so not enough vapour production .


----------



## Yiannaki (16/5/15)

Also remember when vaping higher VG juice on something like a Nautilus, it might not wick fast enough. 

So if your coil is going 'dry', the device would throttle the wattage to prevent a dry hit. Therefore, another way to avoid this would be to do some primer puffs to saturate the wicks.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (17/5/15)

The difference in wattage between 420 and 440 degrees should not have such a huge impact.


----------



## andro (17/5/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Also remember when vaping higher VG juice on something like a Nautilus, it might not wick fast enough.
> 
> So if your coil is going 'dry', the device would throttle the wattage to prevent a dry hit. Therefore, another way to avoid this would be to do some primer puffs to saturate the wicks.


i use the shark for my fav juice vm menthol ice , instead of changing flavour i have always at least 4 mods with me (nautilus mini is always with the same juice)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (17/5/15)

zadiac said:


> The difference in wattage between 420 and 440 degrees should not have such a huge impact.


sound strange to me as well .....but really noticeable


----------

